# My 6g Emersed: Start



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I got tired of my 6g tank over heating. It killed my shrimp so I decided to try something different with it. THis is a tank I got at a raffle at the second scape meeting. I am using one of those zoo med power heads that say they can run dry for a month with out damage or something to that affect. I wanted to make a system where I could change the water. I know they make trays and what not but I had one of those old acrylic picture frames and Used the burner to get the basic flat shape and then I drilled holes and broke it. I put the filter bad their just to slow down the flow and keep the soil master from going into the other compartment. This way I can dry it out a little when the stems start to grow emersed.

I have a small fan running of a 6w powersupply cooling the tank. THe cord for the pump prevents a good seal though and I have pretty fast evaporation. Right now I have added a little bit of almost everything I have just to se ewhat would grow. If it works well I may try growing out some HC when I get it from aquaspot.

I dose it with my regular ferts. I only have that much water because it is dry in the air and they need to transition to emersed before they can handle anything dryer. I may try some plastic wrap to get a better seal. What do you think. Do you forsee any problems. I have 55w of light But It is only on about 6 hrs a day or whenever I get home from school.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow. I love the way you've set up the return, it gives me an idea....


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I just took some updated pictures of my setup.

The Rotala rotundifolia did well in the beggining but when it got to a certain height it seemed to die back.

I added some hc in ther front left and it has grown quite a bit.

The erect moss is doing great too. It is in with the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides and on the left. I really like how it looks. I think it would be an interesting plant in a terrarium since it doesnt seem to grow very high before it can support itself but it does grow off the surface.

I have a small Ranunculus inundatus that is all that remains of over 50 leaves I used to have. I am trying to grow some back but dont really have a place for it in my 60g and the lighting regime I chose for my 29 just isn't enough for it.

I change the water on an irregular basis probably on average every other week. I just siphon it out real quick into a cup and pour a cup of tank water back in. Plants seem fine and I only have minimal bga.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

the small leaved plant in the second to last photo, what is that? 

looks great so far!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://img469.imageshack.us/img469/5947/img8270su8.jpg

The Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides? The only other plant I see is the erect moss?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

its the moss. wow, i didnt recognize it emersed.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah it looks kind of different. My set up is growing some bga algae now. I will probably clean it this weekend. 

The hc is growing pretty well. I might actually get enough to use it in a scape.


----------

